# Live Steam Locomotive and Airport Security



## johnhmccauley (Oct 28, 2010)

Has anyone had any issues with taking a live steam locomotive as hand luggage? In particular UK to USA.

Or do you check it in.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

John - short answer YES. Lots of issues. One guy almost had his loco confiscated. 

TSA has no global guidelines - its up to the local supervisor, and your loco has had banned substances in it (alcohol or butane fuel.) Frustratingly, Jerry (organiser of the Diamondhead Steamup) tried to get TSA to give a ruling in writing so that we could wave it at the local TSA staff, but no dice. 

Check out this long thread for all the other answers. http://www.mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/aff/11/aft/113466/afv/topic/Default.aspx


----------



## Ding Dong (Sep 27, 2010)

John,
I brought over an engine from the Uk a couple of years ago without any problems. I carried it on as hand luggage and UK security didn't even look twice at it. I have had friends also do the same with like results. Just make sure you get a direct flight so that you won't have to encounter US security on a change of planes.
However, if you are contemplating taking an engine from the US back to the UK then I would heed everything Pete Thornton has stated. US security is a different kettle of fish.

Rob meadows


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

I would not risk it. Security measures have been upped recently, prompting the full body scan situation. No telling what they are doing with baggage and carry-ons. You are at the whim of the TSA agent.

Heard some guys were mailing thier loco's to and from steam-ups.


----------



## Geoffc (Dec 27, 2007)

Hi John,

It is possible to carry the Locomotive on as hand luggage, you don't ever want to check it to go in the luggage compartment (have you seen them throwing those bags around the tarmac). I successfully transported a Mallet from U.S. to Germany and back for repairs about a year ago, and carried it on using a camera case. Here is how I did it: First, you have to check with the specific airline you will be flying with (Air France, United, Delta, etc..) and find out what their weight and size limitations are for carry-on luggage- very important because it varies between the airlines, and they can be very strict about it. Next, contact your local Customs Office (usually located at the airport) and explain your intentions- before leaving for Germany I visited the U.S. Customs Office at L.A.X. and they inspected my locomotive and issued me a signed "Certificate of Ownership" to carry with me- anytime I passed through a Security Check-point (from here to Germany and back there were many) all I had to do was show the agents the Official Paperwork from U.S. Customs and they would let me through. It is important to allow some time, and be very patient, to get through Security Check Points because when your locomotive goes through the X-Ray They Will Think That It Is A Bomb! Be prepared to open the case for further inspection and when they discover it is a steam locomotive everyone will usually get a good laugh, it can be very entertaining for all involved. My final advise would be to make sure that your locomotive has been completely drained of any gas, oil, or water and to not attempt to carry a supply with you- expect that you will be obtaining these supplies at your destination. Contrary to previous post on this web site, your locomotive will not set off any "Butane Sniffing" bomb detectors when going through security- when I took my locomotive through Paris the police Officers "swabbed" my locomotive with every kind of chemical reacting swab in their arsinal (and yes I was escorted to a back room for this shake down) and they did not detect anything of concern. My trip in all went very smoothly and I did not feel at anytime that I would be held up by Security and not allowed to continue on to my destination. Do your homework and you too (and more importantly your locomotive) will have a smooth and save trip.

Geoff


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Having read all that, I have to admit that passing through Vancouver BC in June, on our way from Portland to Tronna, I got the whole shakedown after the security 'team' failed to recognise an H0 scale brass locomotive for what it was. First of all the lady X-ray checker stopped the line and called over the supervisor to look at this strange object with all the wires and circuits and a 'cylindrical' outline [it was a DCC-fitted GN S-2, made by Tenshodo and marketed by PFM]. Then I got the please-come-with-us invitation to the little room where I was interrogated by two inspectors while my back-pack - containing the offending article, was swabbed and sniffed. It was then emptied of every item, and the poor old cardboard box containing my twenty-year-old H0 loco was roughly opened revealing the loco in its bubble wrap. The tender was separately boxed and wrapped. 

'What is THIS?' I was asked. 

It's a brass model locomotive with a built-in sound system, I told him. 

'Yes, but what is it FOR?' 

Excuse me? It's a toy train, an expensive toy train. 

'Hmmmmmm. What do YOU call expensive,then? [snigger] 

Well I said, the receipt here reads $1659.95, so I'd guess that would make it pretty expensive for a toy train. 

'You are kidding me, Sir!' was the response to that bit of information. 'You mean you paid over fifteen hundred bucks for a tin train?' 

'Naaaaw', said his female co-worker, 'not tin, brass - my dad has a ton of them in his basement, I seen 'em every day of my life until I left home.' 

'I 'spose you are free to go.....' 

Yeah, right. 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org 
Supporter of the Cape Meares Lighthouse Restoration Fund


----------



## msimpson (Jan 5, 2009)

I too flew with live steam engines, in gentler. kinder days, but I wouldn't try it now. 

As a fellow federal employee, I can say that TSA's ranks include the most arbitrary, ignorant idiots who ever lived on the taxpayers' money. Some are wonderful. Some have uncomfortable shoes, a hangover, and a dislike of people with nicer toys than they have. All have vast power over the travelling public. Wonder which one you will meet today? And on your way home? 

I made it safely out of Sacramento with two engines a couple of years ago, with only the obligatory explosives swipe. But another attendee had to leave his loco at the gate (fortunately he had a friend with him). There just is not reliable way to eb sure you will get through, and if not, then what do you do? 

However, should you not follow this advice, I will be happy to make room for any engines which get stranded on this side of the ocean. I'll be glad to lend you Millie or Edrig while you are here. Look for me under the banner "Tallahassee Live Steamers" 

I hate to be a downer, but I'd hate more to see someone parted from their baby. Sorry, Mike


----------



## Steve S. (Jan 2, 2008)

As far as leaving from a U.S. airport, all I can say is that *you have been warned!!* Leaving from other Countries I do not have a clue about, but from the U.S. there have been plenty of nightmares reported. You can always take your chances..................... and I wish you good luck. You will need it.


----------



## johnhmccauley (Oct 28, 2010)

Thanks for all your advice. Fortunately I have a direct flight and should only encountering British security,


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

John, 

Do you plan on returning to the UK with this same loco?


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By tacfoley on 16 Dec 2010 05:34 AM 
Having read all that, I have to admit that passing through Vancouver BC in June, on our way from Portland to Tronna, I got the whole shakedown after the security 'team' failed to recognise an H0 scale brass locomotive for what it was. First of all the lady X-ray checker stopped the line and called over the supervisor to look at this strange object with all the wires and circuits and a 'cylindrical' outline [it was a DCC-fitted GN S-2, made by Tenshodo and marketed by PFM]. Then I got the please-come-with-us invitation to the little room where I was interrogated by two inspectors while my back-pack - containing the offending article, was swabbed and sniffed. It was then emptied of every item, and the poor old cardboard box containing my twenty-year-old H0 loco was roughly opened revealing the loco in its bubble wrap. The tender was separately boxed and wrapped. 

'What is THIS?' I was asked. 

It's a brass model locomotive with a built-in sound system, I told him. 

'Yes, but what is it FOR?' 

Excuse me? It's a toy train, an expensive toy train. 

'Hmmmmmm. What do YOU call expensive,then? [snigger] 

Well I said, the receipt here reads $1659.95, so I'd guess that would make it pretty expensive for a toy train. 

'You are kidding me, Sir!' was the response to that bit of information. 'You mean you paid over fifteen hundred bucks for a tin train?' 

'Naaaaw', said his female co-worker, 'not tin, brass - my dad has a ton of them in his basement, I seen 'em every day of my life until I left home.' 

'I 'spose you are free to go.....' 

Yeah, right. 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org 
Supporter of the Cape Meares Lighthouse Restoration Fund 

We flew back to Brussels when I was at NATO. We had a somewhat expensive camera in our carry-on. The customs guys ordered us to pay a duty tax on it. Or they would confiscate it.


----------



## thumper (Jan 31, 2009)

WHENEVER YOU LEAVE THE U.S. WITH EXPENSIVE EQUIPMENT OF ANY KIND, OBTAIN A CERTIFICATE FROM U.S. CUSTOMS DESCRIBING THE EQUIPMENT BEFORE, NOTE BEFORE YOU LEAVE. With this same form, you will be able to return the same equipment and not pay duty. The form is FORM 4555, and the link to the form is: http://forms.cbp.gov/pdf/CBP_Form_4455.pdf 

Steamtom1, Steamtom2 and I completed the form for a carload of equipment we took to Canada for a Steamup. Not only did Canada Customs let the locomotives, rolling stock and tools into Canada without difficulty, on return, our stop at CBP dealt only with our personal travel documents. 

As for TSA, who knows, but having an official form accompany your locomotive cannot hurt. It would show that Customs had actually inspected the item. I would complete a FORM 4555 even if travelling domestically with a live steam locomotive. 

ALSO, JUST CALL YOUR LOCOMOTIVE A "TOY TRAIN". I know you don't like to call your stuff a "TOY TRAIN", but with Customs rules, it is a term of art and using the term can avoid problems. 

DON'T EVER, EVER TELL A TSA REP THAT IT IS A LIVE STEAM LOCOMOTIVE! REMEMBER "TOY TRAIN", "TOY TRAIN", "TOY TRAIN", even if it hurts you to say so.


----------



## aankus (Jan 5, 2008)

Ahhhhh Yes, gone are the 'good ole dayz' when I could pass thru TSA @ O'Hairy on my way to MSY... 
Twice I had the 'luck' to encounter the lead supervisor who approved my transit...the second time with a "I remember you".... 
But times change and the hysteria just compounds the 'fear factor' here in the States. 
Soooo I applied for and qualified for the 'Global Entry Program' which basically allows one to bypass Immigration and Customs 
by utilizing a Kiosk. As a'qualified' traveler one would hope that domestic travel would also be made simpler.... 
I e-mailed TSA with my question of transporting my TOY Trains with carry on, being a GOES inspected and qualified traveler 
....that was two weeks ago....guess they must be sleeping at the site, as well as at the scanners (recent news reports)


----------



## johnhmccauley (Oct 28, 2010)

At present I have no plans to return to the UK with the locomotive. Thanks for all the useful information, should I need to travel with valuable equipment or "toys".


----------

